# zinc turnnings



## ms32462 (Jan 5, 2013)

im going to do some platinum I have some zinc turning not the powder like steve uses on his video will this work and will I get the same result and if it don't work where can I get the 200 mesh zinc I looked on ebay and some other places and I can only find 150 and 3000 zinc mesh thank you


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 5, 2013)

ms32462 said:


> im going to do some platinum I have some zinc turning not the powder like steve uses on his video will this work and will I get the same result and if it don't work where can I get the 200 mesh zinc I looked on ebay and some other places and I can only find 150 and 3000 zinc mesh thank you



I bought my ZINK turnings from Lazersteve.
In his signature line he has a link to his website and that is where he sells many supplies.
He is also able to sell many things not listed on his site.
Shoot him a PM if you have problems on his site.

PS. not all zink is the same. The majority that is available online has additives that will mess with your process.


----------



## ms32462 (Jan 5, 2013)

thanks I seen some people using turning ill try it see how it turns out thanks for the info


----------



## etack (Jan 5, 2013)

I believe that turnings are the preferred method This is a good thread on it.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=14920&hilit=zinc

Eric


----------



## Joeforbes (Jan 16, 2013)

niteliteone said:


> ms32462 said:
> 
> 
> > im going to do some platinum I have some zinc turning not the powder like steve uses on his video will this work and will I get the same result and if it don't work where can I get the 200 mesh zinc I looked on ebay and some other places and I can only find 150 and 3000 zinc mesh thank you
> ...




http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zink


----------

